# Cryptocoryne willisii



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Found this one in bloom in my emergent vegetation tank. Its probably been blooming for years but it was the first time I noticed it blooming, I don't check that tank very often.:blushing:
[/FONT]

Cryptocoryne willisii by tindomul1of9, on Flickr

Cryptocoryne willisii by tindomul1of9, on Flickr

Cryptocoryne willisii by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Great photos!
Nice to see flowers of a common aquarium variety.
The flower on this plant is beautiful, as is the plant. Sometimes we forget the common stuff in favor of the rare and difficult. It is plants that bloom like this that are a pleasure when the rare stuff is giving us fits!!
Bill


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

Nice flower! Love when 2 spathes pop up at the same time. Good job


----------

